# Do all black van staal turn brown with more sun exposure?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

And is there anything I can do to expedite the process? Haha.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Keep it out of the sun.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I haven't heard or seen of the new X-series fading like the old ones.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

They will, Ive seen a new x series turn brown too


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine have


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

flipper1 said:


> And is there anything I can do to expedite the process? Haha.


Well, if you want to "expedite" the process ( make it happen faster ), you could probably use a UV "Tanning" lamp, if the "browning" process is caused by exposure to UV light.

Tight Lines !


----------

